# Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt



## MefoProf (17. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

Dänemark und Schweden haben sich darauf geeinigt, die Fischerei auf Dorsch in den Laichgebieten im Kattegat und nördlichen Öresund zum Teil ganzjährig und lokal zumindest zeitweise zu verbieten, bzw erheblich einzuschränken. 

Dieses gilt sowohl für Fischer, wie auch für Angler. Diese besonderen Schutzmaßnahmen gelten erst einmal für 3 Jahre. 

Wie die neuen Regelungen im einzelnen aussehen, kann man hier nachlesen. 

http://www.fvm.dk/Nyhedsvisning.aspx?ID=18486&PID=167232&year=2008&NewsID=5373

Leider bislang nur auf Dansk. Ne übersichtskarte gibt es dort auch. Betroffen sind in erster Linie die schwedischen Küstengebiete.

#h


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

@ MefoProf

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ist zwar schlecht für die berufsfischerei und einige angler, jedoch sprechen die zahlen eine deutliche sprache. Nur noch 15 % des bestandes - nun ist dieser dorschbestand in der ostsee eine lokale art, die sich selbst vermehrt - deshalb ist es wichtig diese zu schützen. Insgesamt gesehen ist der dorschbestand nicht gefährdet da er im atlantik in grossen mengen vorkommt und international sieht man diese lokale art nicht, das gilt auch füur die nordsee, da man den gesamten bestand sieht. Ich finde es gut das dänemark und schweden nun den dorsch vor der haustür schützt, denn seit jahren kommen fast alle dorsche die an der nordseeküste in deutschland verkauft werden aus der ostsee, da man die nordsee schon leer gefegt hat.
Nach drei jahren könnte er sich erholt haben.
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass ich mit meinen worten ein feuer gelegt habe und jetzt mit wässerigen worten beschossen werde, aber beim fischen im meer erntet man nur - das sähen soll der liebe gott machen.


----------



## Debilofant (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Auch ohne genaue Detailkenntnis: Längst überfällig und trotzdem definitiv mutig - bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es kein Dauerbrandherd für die Küstenwachen wird...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Mai (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Ich denke, dass es einfach nötig ist, solche Schutzgebiete auszuweisen, wenn man den Dorschbestand in der Ostsee sichern will. Eigentlich ist dies schon lange überfällig. Sicher werden dies die Berufsfischer in dem Gebiet etwas anders sehen. Deren Argumente kenne ich aber nicht, kann also auch nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



Debilofant schrieb:


> ...bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es kein Dauerbrandherd für die Küstenwachen wird..


Die Schweden haben kleine, schnelle Hightech-Boote - das wird schon passen! 

Alles in allem sehr lobenswert! Das Dänemark mitzieht hätte ich nicht unbedingt erwartet - bleibt zu hoffen, dass irgendwann alle Anreinerstaaten mitziehen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



MefoProf schrieb:


> http://www.fvm.dk/Nyhedsvisning.aspx?ID=18486&PID=167232&year=2008&NewsID=5373
> 
> Leider bislang nur auf Dansk
> 
> #h



naja vielleicht könnte ja jemand der des Dänischen mächtig ist
das mal grob übersetzten 

Alles in allem ist der Ansatz aber sehr gut und kann gerne ausgeweitet werden.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

ein sehr guter Ansatz die Laichfische zu schützen ! #6
wird auch mal Zeit für vernünftige Ansätze


----------



## MefoProf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



Mai schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es einfach nötig ist, solche Schutzgebiete auszuweisen, wenn man den Dorschbestand in der Ostsee sichern will. Eigentlich ist dies schon lange überfällig. Sicher werden dies die Berufsfischer in dem Gebiet etwas anders sehen. Deren Argumente kenne ich aber nicht, kann also auch nichts dazu sagen.




Moin,

ich hab mich gestern mal kurz im Netz umgeschaut, um zu sehen, was die Fischer dazu sagen. Man wird es kaum glauben, aber nach ihrer Ansicht sind nicht die Fischer Schuld am Rückgang der Dorschbestände, sondern die Seehunde |uhoh::q. 
Nach drei Jahren soll der Effekt der Maßnahme beurteilt werden und dann werden wir ja sehen, ob die Fischer Recht hatten.

Bezüglich der Übersetzung kann man das Ganze grob so zusammenfassen. 

Die schwedischen Gebiete werden ganzjährig geschützt (rote Zone), dh jegliche Art von Fischfang ist dort untersagt. 

Die Grüne Zone ist das Hauptlaichgebiet. Hier ist jegliche Art der Fischerei vom 1.1-31.03 verboten. den Rest des Jahres ist selektives Fischen auf andere Arten gestattet.

In den übrigen Laichgebieten (innerhalb der braunen Linie) ist in den ersten 3 Monaten im Jahr die Fischerei auf Dorsch verboten. Im Öresund gilt dieses nur im Februar und März. Selektives Fischen auf andere Arten ist jedoch weiterhin erlaubt.

Darüber hinaus haben Dänemark und Schweden ein Abkommen über verstärkte gemeinsame Kontrollen geschlossen und es wurde ein Arbeitsgruppe gegründet, um selektive Fischereimethoden zu definieren und zu entwickeln.

Ich begrüße diese Initiative. Ob es etwas bringt, wird sich dann ja zeigen. Denn nur so läßt sich überhaupt beurteilen, ob wir Menschen etwas für die Dorsche tun können oder nicht. Falls das Projekt Erfolg hat, würde ich so etwas übrigens auch sehr gerne hier am Kleinen Belt sehen.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Ist im Prinzip das, was ich schon immer fordere:
Zum einen ganzjährige "Ruhezonen" mit kompletten Befischungsverbot  sowie in der Laichzeit auf den Laichplätzen zeitlich begrenzte Fischangverbote - und beides jeweils sowohl für Fischer und Angler.

Dazu müsste man noch wissen, welche Handelsketten Ostseedorsch auch in der Laichzeit kaufen, um die zu informieren und damit evtl. während der Laichzeit einen Ankaufsstopp zu erreichen....


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sowie in der Laichzeit auf den Laichplätzen zeitlich begrenzte Fischangverbote - und beides jeweils sowohl für Fischer und Angler.



Gilt das dann auch für die Seehunde? 
(sry Tom konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen :vik: )


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Ich bin schon lange für Bejagung der Seehunde bis zu einer Reduzierung auf ein vernünftiges Maß. 
Man kann natürlich (gilt aber eher für die Nordsee mit den dichteren Beständen) auch wieder bis zur näxten Seehundstaupe warten..


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Moin zusammen.......
ich finde solch eine Massnahme super, auch wenn es dabei um "wirtschaftliche" Einbussen geht. (Stimm schon, wenn jetzt einige sagen: "Du bist ja nicht direkt betroffen"). Aber generell ist es der richtige Ansatz. Jetzt müsste man "nur noch" die östlichen Anliegerstaaten dazu kriegen und auch generell "etwas mehr" auf die vorgegebenen Fangquoten / evtl. Verbote zu achten, dann hätte der Dorsch eine Superchance sich zu erholen.
Auch wenn ich mich jetzt hier "unbeliebt" mache......vieleicht sollten einige Angelkutter-Inhaber mal überdenken, ob man weiterhin gezielt in die Laichgebiete der Dorsche fahren sollte??!! Aber auch die Berichte in den Fachzeitschriften sollten dann keine "Angler" mehr abbilden, die sich mit Laichdorsch ablichten lassen....(Ich persönlich finde es unmöglich, wenn man über den zurüchgehenden Dorschbestand schreibt und zwei Seiten weiter die "tollen" Bilder zeigt.....)
Ich weiss, ist alles schon sehr oft hier durchgekaut worden, aber auch wir können einen gewissen Teil dazu beitragen.


So, das bin ich los! J( Jetzt könnt ihr mich "zerreissen!!):vik:

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide

Rolf#h


----------



## sundeule (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Na, dass nenne ich doch mal einen mutigen Schritt. Ist sicherlich nicht leicht gefallen, da hier ja doch einigen Interessengruppen kräftig ins Fell getreten wird.
Wenn man sich hingegen der herbstlichen deutschen Schacherei um die Quoten erinnert, ist da von Mut nix zu sehen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen(und hoffe es), dass es Druck auf alle Ostseeanreiner aufbaut, wenn da zwei Staaten in Vorleistung gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Heute werden übrigens von der EU wieder die Quoten für die Fsicherei in der Nordsee festgelegt.......


----------



## MefoProf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon lange für Bejagung der Seehunde bis zu einer Reduzierung auf ein vernünftiges Maß.
> Man kann natürlich (gilt aber eher für die Nordsee mit den dichteren Beständen) auch wieder bis zur näxten Seehundstaupe warten..



Och, da gab es erst letzen Sommer ne Epidemie, der 1300 Seehunde aus der betreffenden Region zum Opfer gefallen sind. 

die hätte man natürlich sinnvoller können, als als Fischfutter...

Letztendlich glaub ich aber nicht unbedingt, daß die Seehunde die Schuldigen sind. Die werden zwar auch mal einen Dorsch erwischen, sich aber in erster LInie von Heringen, Sandaalen und Krebsen ernähren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Ist relativ. Ich hatte 2003 da mal was geschrieben dazu. Über die Situation auf Helgoland damals. Und deswegen auch mit dem Ministerium in Kiel Kontakt gehabt sowie dem Naturschutzpark Wattenbmeer.

Damals gab es auf Helgoland ca. 600 Seehunde und 200 Kegelrobben. Nahrungsbedarf pro Tag ca. 10 Tonnen!! Fisch.


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damals gab es auf Helgoland ca. 600 Seehunde und 200 Kegelrobben. Nahrungsbedarf pro Tag ca. 10 Tonnen!! Fisch.



Das wären ja 12,5kg pro Tier. Haben die wirklich so einen Bedarf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Seehunde etwas weniger, Kegelrobben etwas mehr. 
Ist gerechneter Durchschnitt für die genannte Population.
Ja, so einen Bedarf haben die..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

...der Seehund frisst alles was er vor und in sein maul gekommt...
http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/MZ/001/00070-Seehund/MZ00070-Seehund.html
...da steht einer frisst 6 - 10 kg am Tag...


----------



## goeddoek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Weise Entscheidung  :vik:

Vielleicht besteht ja noch Hoffnung. Auf jeden Fall eine schöne Nachricht zum Jahresende #h


----------



## hans albers (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

yep.,

gute sache...das

hoffe , andere anreiner
ziehen da demnächst mit.

greetz
lars


----------



## HAI-score (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

SUPER, endlich ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung! Schade warum macht denn Deutschland nicht mit? Ist die Fischereilobby bei uns wirklich noch so stark? Also die par übrig gebliebenen Arbeitsplätze können doch kein Druckmittel mehr sein! 
Und der Dorschbestand wird sich sehr schnell erholen. Wo so eine Dorschmutti doch 1.000.000 und mehr Eier legen kann (wenn ich richtig informiert bin) Also 3 Jahre nicht befischen und ordentlich Sturm dann wird das was mit der Brut, die Fischer haben wieder volle Netze und es lohnt wieder mit dem Kutter raus zu fahren.

Hier habe ich noch ne interessante Seite zum Dorschbestand gefunden:
http://www.bmelv-forschung.de/fileadmin/sites/FR-Texte/2007/fr072-30-dorsche.pdf


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt hier "unbeliebt" mache......vieleicht sollten einige Angelkutter-Inhaber mal überdenken, ob man weiterhin gezielt in die Laichgebiete der Dorsche fahren sollte??!! Aber auch die Berichte in den Fachzeitschriften sollten dann keine "Angler" mehr abbilden, die sich mit Laichdorsch ablichten lassen....(Ich persönlich finde es unmöglich, wenn man über den zurüchgehenden Dorschbestand schreibt und zwei Seiten weiter die "tollen" Bilder zeigt.....)
Ich weiss, ist alles schon sehr oft hier durchgekaut worden, aber auch wir können einen gewissen Teil dazu beitragen.

------
@ angelnrolfmann 
Du machst dich doch nicht unbeliebt - ich sehe es genau so und sollte solch ein kutter in den zonen angeln, dann soll er schon mal genug geld mitnehmen, damit er die strafe zahlen kann - sonst wird er an ketten gelegt.

@ MefoProf
Das stimmt, die berufsfischer müssen ja einen schuldigen finden - es sind die seehunde - leider können sie nicht ihre meinung sagen. Am liebsten möchten sie keinen mehr haben, damit sie noch mehr im netz bekommen - das bringt geld.

Im letzen jahrhundert - im sinne der fischer d.h ausbeutung der meere - wurde der bestand der seehunde fast ausgerottet - da man sie früher als schädlinge betrachtete und 1889 ihnen den totalen krieg erklärte. Fangprämien wurden sogar ausgesetzt.
Die kegelrobbe musste daran glauben und heute leben nur noch etwa 25 Kegelrobben in den dänischen Gewässern. Der gemeine Seehund überstand diese jagd etwas besser - 1976/77 wurde er unter totalem schutz gestellt - damals lebten noch 500 tiere im wattenmeer. Der bestand erholte sich wieder.
Im jahre 1988 wurden die seehunde von einem virus befallen - etwa die hälfte des bestandes - über 1200 seehunde - verendeten im wattenmeer. Es brach eine epidemie aus, der virus erhielt den namen "Seehundkrankheit" (PVD) der möglicherweise von grönland- robben stammt.
Heute lebt ein bestand von etwa 3.000 robben im dänischen wattenmeer, die etwa 60 verschiedene liegeplätze benutzen, wo die zahlenmäßig wichtigsten etwa 500 robben platz bieten.

Ich kann damit leben - in hvide sande sehe ich oft bis zu sieben tiere, und fang imer mein fisch. Öft stöbere ich in alten fachbüchern, wenn ich die fangzahlen der fischer lese - wird es mir schwarz vor augen. Der fisch kann sich ja gar nicht mehr richtig entwickeln - dann ist er schon im netz.

Damit man sich mal ein bild machen kann, was los ist mit unseren fischbeständen weltweit und was da so abläuft, dem empfehle ich ein buch

Fisch kaputt 
Vom Leerfischen der Meere und den Konsequezen für die ganze Welt.
von Charles Clover
ISBN 3-570-50056-X
Riemann Verlag, München 2005

kann man beim zweitausendeins verlag www.*zweitausendeins*.*de*
für etwa 7 euro kaufen. Wer das gelesen hat, der versteht die Welt nicht mehr, jedoch kennt er dann was die Fischer so alles unter Wasser machen. Da werden auch unsere europäischen Gewässer durchleutet.

Jedenfalls kann ich es nur begrüßen, dass man jetzt die laichgebiete geschont hat und wer diese gesetze nicht beachtet, muss das handwerk gelegen werden. In früheren zeiten hätte man ihn gesteinigt - lassen wir ihn leben und geben ihm harz 4.


----------



## HAI-score (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

@Lydum Art Center


----------



## Der Goldaal (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Also auch mein Senf:
erst mal interessant. Denn als ich bereits vor ein paar Jahren über rückgängige Fänge jammerte, wurden mir ausreden entgegengeworfen (Salzgehalt, ausbleibende Kälte, keine richtigen Winde....) Ich glaube ich sehe mich bestätigt, das der Dorsch doch sehr rar geworden ist. Aber es gibt auch Untersuchungen, wieviel Dorsche die Angler in Deutshcland fangen. Und das ist alles in allem auch eine erschrekende Zahl gewesen, denn es waren einige Tonnen (Ich weiß jetzt leider keine Zahlen und auch die Gruppe, die das untersucht fällt mir nicht mehr ein, ist aber etwas europäisches). Es ist natürlich dem Fischer sein täglich Brot, aber es scheint so als würden sie sonst Fischen, bis der letzte Fisch gefangen ist. Natürlich sollten dann die Fischer in einem vernünftigen Rahmen unterstützt werden und damit meine ich nicht Harz 4. Alles in allem auf jeden Fall eine gute und unbedingt nötige Maßnahme um den Dorsch zurück zu unsren Haken zu treiben  Denn er ist ja wohl nicht der erste Fisch der von der Fläche verschwindet, wenn ich an den Aal denke, der aus meinen "Hausfluss" der Trave gänzlich verschwunden ist. Wenn man vor 10 Jahren noch mit 5-10 pro Nacht nach Hause gehen konnte, ist man heut zu tage froh über einen guten Biss. Und das meine ich so und das ist leider auch genau so. Der durschnitt liegt weit unter eins und da brauchen wir von der Größe nicht reden. So langer text kurzer Sinn, solche maßnahmen sind einfach nötig.


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

.......Alles in allem auf jeden Fall eine gute und unbedingt nötige Maßnahme um den Dorsch zurück zu unsren Haken zu treiben  Denn er ist ja wohl nicht der erste Fisch der von der Fläche verschwindet, wenn ich an den Aal denke, der aus meinen "Hausfluss" der Trave gänzlich verschwunden ist. Wenn man vor 10 Jahren noch mit 5-10 pro Nacht nach Hause gehen konnte, ist man heut zu tage froh über einen guten Biss. 

@goldaal 

diese gedanken zurück am haken, haben die fischer auch, sie möchten sie im netz haben - die kleinen küstenfischer, die kennen doch gar nicht den fischbestand weltweit, wenn sie keine auflagen bekommen fangen sie aber auch alles was geld bringt - inzwischen fängt man schon quallen, die nach japan verkauft werden - und wenn nichts mehr läuft in unseren breiten, steigen sie um und machen angelfahrten.

Der dorsch jedoch kann sich sehr schnell erholen, beim aal sieht es anders aus, die glasaale kommen gar nicht mehr hier an und die es schaffen, die landen - wie die sardinen - in dosen. Dass dieser bestand zurück geht, hat mit ganz anderen ursachen zu tun, ich hatte einen fischereibiologen bei mir, der sich nur mit der aalwanderung und dem bestand befasst, könnte reichlich posten - zu anderen zeiten mal.

Der thunfisch war auch mal bei uns in der nordsee - er ist auch verschwunden - sie bringen 5000 Euro auf dem markt und die profis können sie aus 3000 km orten, mit fags die im wasser schwimmen und alle wichtigen daten zum mutterschiff senden, an solch treibenden teilen halten sie sich gerne thunfische auf - bis der profi erscheint und sie förmlich einsammelt. 
All dieses können wir nicht sehen, was da draußen unter wasser passiert - die tiefseebergspitzen können heute auf drei meter genau abgefischt werden - in 2000 m tiefe.

Beim hering gelten die fänge in der nordsee etwa zu einem drittel als illegal. 

Das angler reichlich fangen ist mir bewußt, denn unter uns sind auch räuber, die keine grenzen kennen, noch heute wurde mir berichtet, dass berliner angler mit zig großen kühlboxen hunderte von kg fisch aus norwegen nach berlin gekarrt haben und ihn dann an mann d.h. verkauft haben - zu zeiten als man noch reichlich kg mitnehmen durfte. Da muss ja was dran sein, denn durch die kg einschränkung ist der tourismus in norwegen - ich habe gelesen - um etwa 40% zurück gegangen. Es lag also an den kilos und nicht am schönen land, wo man auch angeln kann.
So sieht es aus, wenn man gierig ist und keine natur schätz - das hat nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun, da wird ein schnäppchen gemacht, da der fisch verkauft wird. Ich habe hier einen angler gehabt, dem habe ich in der nacht stellen gezeigt, wo er tausende von hornhechte sehen kann - ich muss bescheuert gewesen sein - am nächsten tag hatte er über 100 stück in der nacht gerisssen - sie wurden verkauft in deutschland in einer gaststätte - schön mit dillsoße.

Da werde ich ganz kribbelig wenn ich nur daran denke, wobei ich nichts gegen angler habe, denn ich bin selbst einer und habe in meinem leben schon reichlich fische geangelt - jedoch kennen ich auch die grenzen.

Nochmal zum dorsch - vor ein oder zwei jahren hatte ich hier schon mal gepostet, dass man die laichgebieite schützen soll - da ging es um den fang von laichdorsche - da hat man mich beschossen, zum glück kann ich es verkraften und rege mich nicht auf. Außerdem was will man mit dem dorsch - das fleisch schmeckt gar nicht zu dieser zeit - aber es ist so einfach - für kleines geld dicke fische fangen wobei ein grossteil gerissen wird - dann ist man zufrieden. So schlau sind die berufsfischer auch - sie kommen mit netzen, denn sie stehen dicht gedrängt über grund.

Noch etwas:  Esbjerg - der größte hafen in dänemark hatte fischmehlfabriken  - fabrik 999 - die milliarden kleiner fische wie sandaale usw. verarbeiten, durch einen prozess wurde das fischöl vom fischmehl getrennt. Das mehl wurde zu pellets gepresst mit denen man schweine, hühner und lachse füttert um nur einige zu nennen. Ein teil des öls wird dem lachsfutter beigemischt, das andere öl wurde verkauft - es gab eine fischölschwemme vor 10 jahren - es wurde an elektrizitätswerke verkauft und liefert den gleichen brennwert wie etwa erdöl und ließ kohle von schlechter qualität hervorragend brennen. In allen ländern wurde das verbrennen von fischöl als ein skandal angesehen in dänemark sah man es mit anderen augen. Dänemarks fischereiminister musste das fischöl als brennstoff besteuern, damit die firma damit aufhört. 
Inzwischen ist in esbjerg der fischereihafen zusammengebrochen. Jedenfalls hat das wegfangen von sandaalen negative auswirkung für den dorschbestand sowie für einige vogelarten. 

Fisch wird es jedoch weiterhin geben, man sagt voraus, dass im jahre 2030 die meisten speisefische aus der fischzucht stammen. 
Warum eigentlich - das geht doch viel einfacher mit netzen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Gute Maßnahme.
Aber wo bleibt der Langelandbaelt und insbesondere, wo bleiben die deutschen Maßnahmen?
Es geht hier um den westlichen Bestand - also nicht immer nach Polen schielen. Erstmal vor der eigenen Tür fegen. Auch für Angler sollten von Januar bis April die Bereiche über 20m Tiefe tabu bleiben.
Trotzdem ist der östliche Bestand noch dramatischer eingebrochen und auch dort sind dringend Maßnahmen erfoderlich.


----------



## MefoProf (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Moin,

die bestände sind sicherlich zurückgegangen. Dieses kann aber natürlich viele Ursachen haben und ist meiner Ansicht nach das Ergebnis des Zusammenspieles mehrerer Faktoren. 

In den nun geschützten Gebieten hat man ja zunächst versucht den Bestandrückgang zu stoppen, indem man die Quoten von Jahr zu Jahr gesenkt hat. Das hatte aber anscheinend keinen nennenwerten Effekt. Nun wird der große Wurf gewagt und ich bin sehr gespannt, was dabei an Ergebnissen rauskommt. 

Bevor eine Bewertung der neuen Maßnahmen erfolgt, wird wohl kaum in einer anderen Region ein ähnliches Projekt ins Leben gerufen werden. Schutzzonen in anderen kritischen Bereichen wird es daher wohl frühestens in 5 Jahren geben, auch wenn man sich das sicherlich anders wünschen würde.

Gruss aus Dk


----------



## elranchero (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Geht doch mal weg vom Fisch, denn es ist in allen Bereichen so, daß die Heuschrecke Mensch sämtliche Resorcen immer schneller ausbeutet. Und dieser Umstand ist nicht nur mit der wirtschaftlichen Skrupellosigkeit, sondern mit der Notwendigkeit nach Nahrung und Energie für die immer größer werdende Bevölkerung zu sehen.

Somit werden solche Maßnahmen die Entwicklung nur etwas verlangsamen können, und nicht stoppen oder umkehren. Damit müssen wir, und die nachfolgenden Generationen leben mit dem Bewusstsein, daß die historischen Fehler nicht mehr auszubüglen sind.

Natürlich sehe ich die Maßnahme dennoch als positiv an, da wir nach wie vor nichts unversucht lassen dürfen....vielleicht gibt es am ENDE doch noch ein Wunder :q

"Nein ich bin kein Endzeit Freak, ich bin ein Mensch der sein Umfeld betrachtet und beurteilt."


----------



## MefoProf (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



elranchero schrieb:


> Geht doch mal weg vom Fisch, denn es ist in allen Bereichen so, daß die Heuschrecke Mensch sämtliche Resorcen immer schneller ausbeutet. Und dieser Umstand ist nicht nur mit der wirtschaftlichen Skrupellosigkeit, sondern mit der Notwendigkeit nach Nahrung und Energie für die immer größer werdende Bevölkerung zu sehen.
> 
> Somit werden solche Maßnahmen die Entwicklung nur etwas verlangsamen können, und nicht stoppen oder umkehren. Damit müssen wir, und die nachfolgenden Generationen leben mit dem Bewusstsein, daß die historischen Fehler nicht mehr auszubüglen sind.
> 
> ...




Moin,

da hast du natürlich recht. Wir werden immer mehr und mit unserem Wachstum werden natürlich die Ressourcen, die wir zum Leben bauchen, immer knapper. 
Das zieht vermehrt Schädigungen der noch vorhanden Ressourcen nach sich, da jeder einen Bissen abhaben möchte und die Bereitschaft zunimmt, den aktuellen Bedarf höher zu bewerten, als den langfristigen Ertrag. Ebenso wird es vermehrt zu Kämpfen um die knappen Güter kommen. Es wird in Zukunft also noch mehr Kriege geben.:c

Aber gerade deshalb ist es dringend erforderlich, zumindest mit den Ressourcen, auf die wir Einfluß nehmen können, so schonend wie nur möglich umzugehen. Dazu müssen wir natürlich die "anderen" und manchmal eben auch auch uns selbst von der Nutzung ausschließen, was ja in diesem Falle auch gemacht wird. Auf lokaler Ebene läßt sich so sicherlich einiges bewegen. 

#h


----------



## Peete (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Ich bin aus Österreich und war das letztemal vor sieben Jahre auf Langeland angeln. Seither fahren meine Freunde und ich nach Norwegen. Schließe mich aber voll und ganz Angelnrolfman an, daß man jammert das die Dorsch weniger werden anderseits aber die Laichdorsche beangeln darf. Ich finde sowas einfach unverantwortlich und eine Sauerei. Werde mich bei einigen unbeliebt gemacht haben mit solch einer Aussage, aber es ist meiner Meinung Tatsache. Sowas, was jetzt in Kattegat und Öresund geplant ist find ich supper und soll auch auf andere Gebiete ausgeweitet werden.


----------



## ralle (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Paßt hier rein - denke ich !

http://www.taz.de/1/zukunft/umwelt/artikel/1/mehr-kabeljau-fuer-den-markt/


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

@ MefoProf
Allmählich stellen sich immer mehr menschen die frage: was sollen wir demnächst essen, wenn die menschheit über 10 Milliarden angewachsen ist und die meere leergefischt wurden - wenn keine langfristig erneuerbare ressource geschaffen wird und nichts mehr da ist, fressen wir uns gegenseitig auf - ich liege dann im schaufester der metzgerei unter rotlicht
als sonderangebot als ein schnäppchen. Wer es kauft wird einen reinfall erleben - es ist gammelfleisch, gezeichnet vom leben.:q

@ ralle 
Das mit dem beifang ist eines der größten probleme weltweit.
Da kann ich die welt nicht mehr verstehen.
Europa ist unfähig, die sehr effektiven vorschriften, die es in einigen Ländern gibt, auf den eigenen hoheitsbereich zu übertragen und durchzusetzen, z.b. werden in spanien 60% der hechte illegal gefangen. fischer aus cornwall werfen die besten seeteufel über bord, weil ihre quoten nicht ausreichen. 
Es wird nicht gefordert, an solchen stellen die fischerei zu beenden, auch keine beobachtungsprogramme haben sie, die dafür sorgen, dass die fischer sich danach halten.
Die EU Bestimmugen sollten sicherstellen, dass die europäischen meere bewirtschaftete gemeingüter sind. Durch ihre mangelhafte tätigkeit führen sie jedoch die gemeineigentümer wie auch die fischbestände dem unvermeidlichen ruin entgegen.

Ein vergleich:
Ein bauer erntet auf gutem boden von ca. 4000 qm etwa eine tonne getreide.
Die fischer ernten auf derselben fläche des meeresboden, jede woche dieses, mit einer größeren nahrungsmenge. 

Zu cabots zeiten, da konnte man einen korb ins wasser halten und kabeljau zu fangen - kanadische wissenschaftler schätzen den laichfähigen kabeljau damals auf 4 millionen tonnen - 2003 waren es nur noch 5oooo tonnen.

Die nordsee ist leer gefegt worden, noch vor 100 jahren waren austernbänke von 200 km länge an de deutschen und holländischen küste - die letzten wurden im 2.weltkrieg leergefischt. 
Seit den 80iger jahren wird die südliche nordsee nicht mehr befischt - sie bringt kein gewinn mehr, sie fahren zu engl. südküste und irischen westküste um seezungen, schollen und seeteufel zu fangen.

Ein komitee der ICES liefert jedes jahr eine bestandschätzung ab - ein geheimnisvolles dukument, welches auch im intenet veröffentlichet werden soll. Es soll in allen sprachen sichtbar sein, so wie es in island auch gemacht wird. Es wurde eklärt, das für die jahre 20o2 und 2003 die kabeljaufischerei in der nordsee verboten werde und jede andere fischerei, die zu einem beifang von kabeljau führe.
2002 waren die bestände nur noch 38.000 tonnen - es ist nicht mehr als die tonnage einer einzigen autofähre.
In norwegen züchtet "nutreco" kabeljau - 350 tonnen will sie auf den markt bringen und man geht davon aus, dass sie im jahre 2020 etwa 400.000 tonnen kabeljau züchten.
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass sie dafür 2 millionen tonnen andere meerestiere verfüttern.

Durchleutet man mal die fischerei, dann wird man feststellen das auf den internationalen fischereimessen z.b. in vigo, spanien 2003 mit schlagkräftigen worten reklame gemacht wird - rüsten sie ihr schiff auf mit der effektivsten waffe oder das weltgrößte schleppnetz oder fische hassen uns. Sieht man den technischen fortschritt, dann ist er weiter entwickelt als im flugzeugbau. Der Verkauf dieser technischen ausrüstung, ist ein macho geschäft, ähnlich, wie den farmern in den 70iger jahren pestiziede verkauft wurden und inzwischen ist ein goldrausch unter den fischern ausgebrochen - denn es geht dem blauen wittling am kragen, er gehört zu kabeljaufamilie der bis 1000 m tiefe lebt. Gefangen wird er in etwa 500 m, da er tagsüber am meeresgrund lebt und nachts nach oben kommt. Etwa 50 mal mehr davon als in der nordsee vorhandenen kabeljau kommen noch vor. In europa ist er noch nicht bekannt - wird aber noch kommen.
In den gewässern um island, irland. schottland und den färöer inseln wird er gefangen. Im jahre 1987 wurden 664 835 tonen im jahr gefangen im jahre 2002 wurden 1 554 995 tonnen gefangen. Gigantische schleppnetze werden durchs wasser gezogen von fischern aus unterschiedlichen ländern, wobei die norweger es am meisten treiben die etwa 800 000 tonnen fangen. 
In kopenhagen hat der intern. rat für meeresforschung gesagt, eine nachhaltige menge wäre ca. 600 000 tonnen. 
Die politiker, der eu, norwegens und der inseln schauen tatenlos zu.
Was soll man dazu sagen, die fischerei ist in meinen augen eine mafia - die ganz gewaltig stinkt.

Nachsatz: 
Ich suche mal die zahlen raus, die als beifang über bord gehen, aber auch die vom thunfischfang, denn dort kommen auch schildkröten, dephine usw. vor. 
Werden morgen kommen.


----------



## MefoProf (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Moin,

es ist wirklich erschütternd, was sich da auf den Meeren abspielt. Wenn man dann auch noch bedenkt, daß vieles davon durch Bürokratie bedingt ist. |uhoh: 

Die Absichten mit den Quoten waren sicherlich gut gemeint, nur wurde dabei wieder einmal nicht bedacht, daß der Mensch alles tun wird, um für sich den optimalen Ertrag aus den Quoten zu sichern. Einige kennen bei der Nutzenoptimierung leider keine Skrupel und je schlechter das Geschäft läuft, desto geringer wird die Hemmschwelle. Aber so sind wir Menschen anscheinend. 

Weiterhin gibt es kaum Möglichkeiten, die Fischer zu kontrollieren. Auch das ist sicherlich ein Riesenproblem bei den Fangquoten.

Insgesamt eine überaus komplexe Materie, wie schon folgende an für sich paradoxen Beispiele zeigen: 

Eine Herabsetzung des Mindestmaßes würde die Bestände schonen, da so mehr Fische in die Quote kommen und insgesamt weniger gefangen wird |kopfkrat.

Eine Erhöhung der Quotenmenge würde sich möglicherweise ebenfalls schonend auf die Bestände auswirken, da dann unerwünschter Beifang nicht released :q wird |kopfkrat

@ Otto, du hast ja wirklich eine blühende Phantasie. Wenn ich an deine Schlachterläden der Zukunft denke, bin ich froh, daß auch ich schon mehr als die Hälfte meines Lebens hinter mir habe :q.

Etwas tüchtiger sind unsere Bauern allerdings schon. In unseren Breiten lassen sich problemlos Erträge von über 10 t pro Hektar erzielen 

|wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

@ Mefo

es kann sein das einige mehr erzielen an getreide, jedoch etwa 3 zenter fleisch oder käse.

Du kannst dich freuen, dass du noch so jung bist, du wirst als zartes steak angeboten - und bist am ersten tag schon ausverkauft ich lande später in einer grillbude und werde veredelt als frisch am spiess gebratenen döner angeboten.

Gruß otto


----------



## Der Goldaal (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Also die Geschichte mit den glasaalen kenne ich natürlich auch. Und was bekannte so berichten so gehen die Fänge in Norwegen ja wohl auch drastisch zurück (bis auf Aal der dort ja nicht beliebt ist). Der "neue" Hit ist ja wohl Island (vielen Gott sei dank noch zu teuer). Und zum Thema Laichdorsche kann ich nur sagen Entschuldigung aber das ist wie dier Vergewaltigung einer schwangeren Frau. Denn wie bereits werden die Fische oft nur gerissen und das Fleischist auch eher mies. Naja wir wollen uns mal nicht aufregen und hoffen, dass uns Mutter Natur noch einmal verzeiht und uns Anglern den Fisch zurück bringt. Ich habe auch schon einiges an Fisch gefangen und nicht alle Fische selber gegessen, aber verkauft wurde noch keiner. Wenn verschenkt um anderen eine Freude zu machen und das nicht im großen Stiel.
Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch.


----------



## donlotis (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Das zieht vermehrt Schädigungen der noch vorhanden Ressourcen nach sich, da jeder einen Bissen abhaben möchte und die Bereitschaft zunimmt, den aktuellen Bedarf höher zu bewerten, als den langfristigen Ertrag. Ebenso wird es vermehrt zu Kämpfen um die knappen Güter kommen. Es wird in Zukunft also noch mehr Kriege geben.:c



Vor allem wird es dadurch vorher, während und danach zu einer sehr großen Migrationsbewegung kommen.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## LAC (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Hallo, 

das mit den kriegen habe ich ganz übersehen, das ist ja schon fast passiert, da man fischer beschossen hat, weil sie plünderten. Da sind kriegsschiffe ausgelaufen, die fanggründe gesperrt haben - für ihr land - damit diese sie in ruhe plündern können.

Die überfischung war die ursache von kriegen und intern. konfflikten, und das wird sie zweifelslos auch weiterhin sein, denn sie ist ein element der gewalt im welthandel und in den internationalen beziehungen und wirkt zersetzend auf die staatliche kommmunale politik.
Bei den fischbeständen wird es so sein, dass die bestände zusammenbrechen und andere als ersatz herhalten müssen, sie verändert unseren speiseplan und sogar die evolution.

Hier einige zahlen, die für sich sprechen.

In japan werden für frische große rote tune bis zu 75000 euro pro stück bezahlt - bei diesen summen werden einige fischer so wild, das sie sie weltweit verfolgen - sie werden leben in käfige geworfen und dann schleppt man die käfige an ihren bestimmungsorten. Es sind farmen, die u.a. rund um das mittelmeer angelegt sind, plätze wo man sie schnell nach japan mit dem flugzeug bringen kann. Durch diese "farmen" hat man keine konrolle mehr über den fang.
Die wissenschaftler sagen dass der bestand nur noch ein zehntel ist, was in den 6oiger jahren üblich war.
Die gegenwärtige fänge im atlantik und mittelmeer sind über 
32.000 tonnen - es sollen aber zum schutze nur 26.000 tonnen gefangen werden. Im jahre 2002 hat man jedoch die fangquote erhöht für die nächsten vier jahre von. 29. auf 33.000 tonnen.
Die EU hat in spanien diese tunfischfarmen mit 6,5 millionen euro subventioniert. 
Ich war selbst in spanien und habe mir mal einige angesehen, ja selbst auf teneriffa hängt an einigen buden im fischereihafen, protzig ein EU schild, dass sie subventioniert wurden.

Das langleinen schiff "Portuguese Sea" so berichtet Charls Clover, hat sich auf schwertfisch spezialiesiert, und legte auf den azoren an, 20 tonnen war die fracht. Nur schwertfische und haie,. Preis per kg. 6 Euro schwertfisch 1,50 euro hai.


Von gerogia werden wöchentlich 22.500 kg quallen nach japan verschickt - damit sie als waffel verkauft werden können.

Afrikanische länder bekommen von der EU 27 millionen euro, dafür erlauben sie den 85 europäischen fischern, dass sie ihre küste plündern z.b. in den gewässern angolas wo sie tunfisch, garnelen und grundfische fangen - die theoretisch den hungernden in afrika gehören.

Interessant ist auch, dass etwa 33 illegale grosse fischerboote im südlichen indischen pazifik fangen, sie können damit ihr schiff bezahlen, die mannschaft und machen noch 500 ooo dollar profit - die polizei sollte nicht nur auf drogenschmuggler ausschau halten, sondern diesen verbrechern das handwerk legen. 

Die unterwasser berge im meer werden mit techn. hochwertigen geräten abgefisch, in wenigen minuten ist der fang durchgeführt - man kann es in zwei minuten auf 17 tonnen schaffen.

Der kabeljau (nordrasse) gabe es mal entlang der küste von neufundland und labrador und weiter draussen um die grand banks herum. 10 unterschiedliche laichende kabeljaubestände sind vor der kanad. küste. - die der nordrasse waren die größten. In den 80ige jahren hat man reichlich gefangen man akzeptierte nur welche, ab 65 cm. 
Beifang: Um 180.000 kg erstklassigen fisch zu bekommen, wurde 400.000 kg vernichtet. 
Es hat nur drei monate gedauert, da war nichts mehr da. Die zahlen sprechen eine deutlich sprache beim kabeljau fang.

Beifang: beim ringwadenfischen auf tune, werden 50 mal so viel fische als beifang gefangen u.a. auch bedrohte arten, wie haie und meeresschildkröten sowie allein im jahre 1989 im östlichen pazifik 100 000 delphine.

Ich darf nicht daran denken, denn ich bin ganz kribbeleig in den fingern und habe mich gerade eingeschrieben - ich könnte noch wellen schreiben, will jedoch kein orkan auslösen - jetzt genug - es ist eine sauerei was in der welt mit den fischen passiert.

Betrachte ich die nordseeküste , so ist der zerfall im fischereihafen von esbjerg schon angefangen und in hvide sande, wo noch reger betrieb ist in der küstenfischerei - sage ich voraus - es wird eine geisterstadt werden, wo die fischkutter nur noch an land liegen.
Für den fotografen nicht schlecht, er kann sie dann fotografisch in der gesamten größe festhalten - diese bilder kennen ich aus meiner kindheit in cuxhaven, wo die verrosteten dreckschleudern der walfänger lagen.

Mit dem schrottpreis setzt man sich dann zur ruhe und sagt zu seinem kind - ja mein sohn, wir haben früher noch reichlich fische gefangen - die zeiten haben sich halt verändert.

Petri heil kann ich nur sagen


----------



## MefoProf (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Moin,

sehr bedrückende Zeilen, die man da von dir lesen muß Otto. Manchmal denke ich es wäre besser, man wüßte nicht was da so alles auf den Meeren abläuft. Mit dem Wissen darüber bleibt nur Wut und Ohnmacht übrig, da wir dieses zumindest auf internationaler Ebene überhaupt nicht beeínflußen können. Von Fischereipolitik habe ich zumindest noch in keinem einzigen Wahlkampf etwas gehört. Den meisten Menschen sind die Meere ziemlich egal, solange man dort gefahrlos Jetski fahren und in einigermaßen sauberem Wasser ohne Haie baden gehen kann. Daran wird sich wohl leider auch nichts in Zukunft ändern. 

Da bleibt letzten Endes nur die Hoffnung, daß es iregndwann nicht mehr rentabel ist, den wenigen Fischen nachzustellen und trotzdem noch genug Fische überlebt haben, damit sie sich danach wieder fleißig fortzupflanzen und zahlenmäßig wieder zunehmen.

Als kleiner Trost bleibt, daß man zumindest auf lokaler Ebene ein bißchen was ändern kann, aber das st eben nur der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.

#h


----------



## porscher (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Es sind leider Tatsachen!


----------



## LAC (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

#h Hallo MefoProf

es sind wirklich bedrückende zahlen, die ich jedoch nur weitergeleitet habe, damit die angler sich mal ein bild machen, was auf den meeren passiert.
Es ist die gier nach dem geld - ein schnäppchen machen ohne rücksicht. Dieses kennen wir ja auch in unseren reihen, d.h. reichlich fische müssen dran glauben oft hunderte kg. Nun wird man mich zerreißen - aber das soll man ruhig, denn gerade diese schicht von menschen, werfen ein negatives bild auf uns angler. Man hat keine beziehung mehr zu den tieren, es geht nur noch um kg - so war es in norwegen, so ist es noch in dänemark und hört beim angeln vom laidorsch in der ostsee auf um nur drei punkte zu nennen, von den hunderten, die ich erwähnen kann, wenn ich auch noch das waidmännische verhalten mit einbeziehe.
Dieses kommt uns nicht zugute und die angler stehen dadurch hart in der kritik. Die angelei ist ein zweig in der touristikbrachne, der beachtenswert ist. Dieses sieht auch dänemark und bei dir vor der tür werden mefos in der "dänischen adria" so nennt man ja die Ostsee in dänemark vom turistikverband besetzt - jedenfalls steuern sie gelder dabei, damit der rubel rollt um die angler zufrieden zu stellen. Entschuldigung, diesen besatz finde ich nicht gut, er ist füur den tourismus gedacht - eine offen put und take anlage.

Ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, dass der kabeljau der an der nordseeküste z.b. in Husum verkauft wird aus den dänischen gewässer der ostsee kommt. Bei den verkaufszahlen der fische der nordsee, entsteht somit eine verschleierung. So wird es erwähnt in der wissenschaftlichen broschüre, Fische im wattenmeer, was ich leider nicht mehr habe, da ein angler ein schnäppchen gemacht hat - da es bei ihm besser d.h. sicherer aufgehoben ist, da er nichts aus der hand gibt. 

Zurück zum laichdorsch, in der zeit wo wir dieses für gut halten, dass der laichdorsch geschützt wird, suchen ander angler tipps hier im board, wie man sie am haken bekommt. Da sieht man, die unterschiedlichen gedanken, dieses hat zum teil mit unerfahrenheit zu tun, da sie nicht wissen, was sie machen. Oder man ist gierig. Schade eigentlich, man sollte sie informieren damit sie richtig handeln. Nun bin ich kein pastor für die angler, jedoch oft kribbeln mir die finger, da zu antworten. 
Die problematik ist ja, dass der kabeljaubestand weltweit nicht richtig gefährdet ist. Obwohl sie lokal zum teil ausgerottet wurden - wie ich schon gepostet habe, in der nordsee fast verschwunden - jetzt geht es an den ostsee dorsch. Beide arten ob nordsee oder ostsee vermehren sich in den gebieten und sind heimisch dort - wobei ich die globale veränderung mal nicht sehe, wo wir ja auch dran gedreht haben. 
Hinzu kommt jeder der sich auskennt, dass der dorsch sich schnell erholen kann, d.h. die einrichtungen, die diese fangquoten bestimmen, stehen ja ständig unter druck, die eine macht hat und so lässt man dieses jahr die fischer noch mal richtig zuschlagen und im nächstes jahr kann man dann die fangquoten senken, wenn kein druck mehr da ist, der jedoch immer da ist - sonst verliert man geld.
Nun haben sich die beiden Länder zusammen getan und die laichplätze gschützt - da die herren am großen runden tisch diese beiden arten nicht gesondert sehen - weltweit sehen sie ihn und einige zahlen wo sie mit arbeiten stimmen nicht. Ich kann diese maßnahme nur begrüßen.

Ich hatte ja mal eine verrückte idee, da ja die put+take anlagen hier aus dem boden nur so schießen, dass man eines tages auch solche anlagen im meer anlegt - die zielgruppe ist ja da, wo man dann nach bezahlung mit dem tretboot hinfährt und seinen dorsch angelt. Sie haben mehrere käfige, wo du dann je nach preis bis zum tun fangen kann. Ich habe mir dieses bildlich vorgestellt, kein seegang, der preis ist günstig und da die welt verrückt ist, sah ich papa mit sohnemann auf dem tretboot auf den spuren zum dorschfang. Dies verrückte idee habe ich einem erzählt,
da bekam ich als antwort, dieses ist bereits in japan schon da. Nun kenne ich dieses land, jedoch liegt es dreißig jahre zurück, da waren sie noch nicht ganz so verrückt, jedoch standen sie schon damals auf fisch, das es sich so entwickelt hat, dass man auch gebrauchte unterwäsche dort im automaten ziehen kann, das hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen.
So ist business - man stellt sich auf die zielgruppen ein - sie lieben den fisch, der geruch hat sie wahnsinnig gemacht, und einige geben das letzte hemd dafür.
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass diese art von angeln demnächst in hvide sande im fjord durchgeführt wird, dann sieht man papa vom balkon aus, wie er als kapitän zielsicher der dorschplatz ansteuert.
Ich kann es mir vorstellen - es wird nicht in dänemark soweit kommen, da es die einflugschneise vom der Skjern fluss ist, der ganz heilig ist - aber in anderen ländern, wo die staatsspitze nicht mehr richtig denken kann durch geld,  könnte ich es mir vorstellen. 

Wünsche dir ein frohes fest


----------



## AAlfänger (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Hallo Otto,
Deine Beiträge hier im Board lese ich gerne, da sie einfach Top
sind. Bei deinem letzten Beitrag letzter Absatz habe ich aber
Zweifel. Wir fahren nun schon über 25 Jahre nach Dänemark in
den Urlaub,davon bestimmt 15 Jahre in Hvide Sande oder Umzu.
Aber wenn ich dieses Freizeitzentrum hinter Nörre Nebel oder
in Hvide Sande an der Schleuße sehe komm ich zu dem Schluß,
das dort jetzt die Fehler gemacht werden, die bei uns schon
lange gemacht wurden. Somit würde ich sagen, das die Fehler
sich auch in Dänemark ereignen.(Leider) Ich hoffe, das ich trotz
meiner angeschlagenen Gesundheit wieder in Dänemark Urlaub
machen kann und werde um solche Anlagen einen weiten Bogen
machen.

Viele Grüße und frohe Festtage wünscht euch allen
AAlfänger


----------



## LAC (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> Deine Beiträge hier im Board lese ich gerne, da sie einfach Top
> sind. Bei deinem letzten Beitrag letzter Absatz habe ich aber
> Zweifel. Wir fahren nun schon über 25 Jahre nach Dänemark in
> ...


 

@ AALfänger

danke, dass du meine postings schätzt, wenn man diese touristenanlagen sieht - ich nenne sie beim namen sea west - oder die häuserreihen in hvide sande bzw. die hausboote in bork havn, dann mache ich mir schon reichlich gedanken darüber, was läuft hier ab. Nun würde es hier den rahmen sprengen, wenn ich darüber etwas posten würde.
Fest steht sie sind gebaut worden, die anlage wird im netzt schon als sea pest genannt und hier ist ein orkan entfacht von einigen dänischen bürgern, die damit nicht einverstanden waren. So wie ich gehört habe, sollen noch weitere 500 häuser bei sea west gebaut werden, dieses sagt genug aus. Sie versprechen sich, damit geld zu verdienen. Dieses kann gut möglich sein, wenn alle bescheuert sind, zum glück sind sie das nicht und so kann sich dieses dann ganz anders entwickeln z.b. können es auch verlassene "goldgräberstädte" werden. 
Sieht man diesen bauboom hier an der küste, dann bekomme ich ein schrecken und dann glaubt man schnell, dass sich auch solche fisch-fangkörbe, die ich ja angeschnitten habe, im fjord oder wo auch immer sich in der zukunft entwickeln können, da die art und weise, wie diese macher sowie betreiber vorgehen, gleiche strukturen haben, wobei bei den fischkörben nicht mehr die lokale gemeinde das sagen hat, sondern auch das zuständige ministerium.

Da wird es dran hapern, denn diese "macher" die solche anlagen planen, eine gemeinde überzeugen, bauen und daran absahnen, werden probleme beim ministerium bekommen, da dort gaz andere fakten eine rolle spielen und sie stehen profis gegenüber. 
Die renaturierung der skjern aue, ist nordeuropas teuerstes naturschtzprojekt gewesen - deshal ist dieser fluss wie ich es erwähnt habe heilig - nicht nur wegen der summe, sondern dort kommt der älteste lachsbestand vor, den dänemark aufweisen kann - zig tausende von Jahre ist er alt. Das projekt wurde mit dem europa nostra preis versehen und ich beträchte es als einmalig. Es zeigt jedoch auch, wie blind der staat zugesehen hat, wie einige menschen diesen fluss sowie fauna und flora vernichtet haben - damit sie ihre taschen mit geld füllen können. Zum glück sind solche zeiten vorbei und die schleuse in hvide sande arbeitet heute förmlich im sinne der natur, damit eine robuste brackwasserfaune wieder im fjord entsteht.
Außerdem sind ganz harte auflagen gemacht worden an alle, die eine verbindung mit dem gewässersystem der skjern aue haben, d.h. wer es nutzt kann ja auch daraus gewinn machen, wie z.b. ein lachsfarm, die man kurzehand hier vom staat geschlossen hat - kann ich nur begrüßen. 
In den fachkreisen ist es ja bekannt, dass die größte gefahr beim wildlachs, die vorgelagteren lachsfarmen sind, wo sie ihre "wildlachse" - so erscheinen sie im handel - im freien wasser in körbe förmlich züchten. Es sind chemieplätze von wo eine tödliche seuche auf die im freiwasser lebenden lachs übertragen werden. Einige flüsse in anderen ländern sind davon schon betroffen und die naturschützer kämpfen ganz hart gegen solche farmen.
Solche zuchtanstalten mit ihren fischkörben im freiwasser sind ja ähnlich, wie meine verrückte idee, die ich gepostet habe d.h. put+ take anlagen für die seefische, wo der hobby angler mit dem tretboot hinfährt.
Dieses würde man nicht genehmigen vom ministerium - da sie den durchblick haben und sich ja nicht selbst vernichten.
Das würde anders aussehen, wenn man auf lokaler ebene dieses durchsetzen will, denn in einem intermissions geprägten land, wo auf dem holmslandklitt im letzten jahrhundert etwa 20 familien gelebt haben - meine frau erwähnte, vor 50 jahren war da aber auch nichts - jetzt durch den tourismus über tausend ferienhäuser stehen, ist es kein problem - wenn die hochgeschulten "macher" kommen und ein konzept den komunalpolitiker vorlegen, wie man die region bereichern kann durch den tourismus bzw. einen zweig den angeltourismus. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein bürgermeister, der vom volke gewählt worden ist, vielleicht auch noch fischer ist, dieses begrüßen wird, denn das bringt ja geld, weil keine fische mehr in der nodsee sind und dann könnte man weiterhin das festival durchführen oder ein neues lachsfestival aus dem boden stampfen. 
Das stimmt ja alles, da nur ein punkt durchleuchtet wird - nicht die neg. beeinträchtigungen, da fehlt ihnen das wissen.
Das schlimme ist - es würde sogar angenommen, das ist die gefahr und deshalb werden einige socher anlagen gebaut - siehe japan - oder demnächst in andern ländern - wo ihnen alles egal ist - hauptsache der rubel rollt in der zeit wo sie leben.
Jedenfalls versucht dänemark und schweden im kattegatt und öresund den dorschbestand zu retten - sie setzen damit ein gutes zeichen.

Wünsche allen frohe weihnachten


----------



## Karpfengott (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

*Hallo Leute.*

Ich denke auch der unten stehende Bericht passt doch wie die berühmte Faust aufs Auge.
Welch Geistes Kinder schimpfen sich hier Angler?
Gerade wir sollten uns doch aktiv an der Erhaltung der Natur und ihrer Recourcen beteiligen.Ohne *wenn und aber*.Was nütz mir heute der schwere Laichdorsch aus dem Öresund, wenn ich morgen nichts mehr zum beangeln habe??
Und dann müssen wir auf der Homepage von Kutter und Küste den unten stehenden Artikel lesen.
Das ist dann wohl das krasse Gegenteil der Laichdorschangelei.
Euch allen trotzdem ein fröhliches und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest verbunden mit der Hoffnung das die eingeleiteten Schutzmassnahmen greifen und der Dorsch eine Chance bekommt.

*Hacker manipulierte *

*Voting!*






Einem Hacker ist es gelungen, das Voting zu unserer Frage: „Höheres Mindestmaß für Dorsch?“ zu manipulieren. Er scheint eine Vorliebe für Babydorsche zu haben, denn allein in der Nacht vom 28. auf den 29. Oktober stimmte er 220 (!) Mal für ein Mindestmaß von 30 cm!


Dies


----------



## LAC (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

*Hacker manipulierte 

Voting!*





Einem Hacker ist es gelungen, das Voting zu unserer Frage: „Höheres Mindestmaß für Dorsch?“ zu manipulieren. Er scheint eine Vorliebe für Babydorsche zu haben, denn allein in der Nacht vom 28. auf den 29. Oktober stimmte er 220 (!) Mal für ein Mindestmaß von 30 cm!

----
kleines gehirn, kleine fische


----------



## quappenkalle (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

Moin Moin an alle

Hallo Otto,
ich lese deine Beiträge auch mit Begeisterung und möchte jetzt auch mal meinen Senf auf die Wurst schmieren. Seit mein Vater mich das erste mal mit zum Kutterangeln genommen hat, (ich war so ca. 8), bin ich leidenschafftlicher Kutterangler geworden. Leider ist es nicht mehr so wie vor 30 Jahren. Was mir allerdings von klein auf eingetrichtert wurde, war der Satz meines Vaters: Fische mit dickem Bauch oder fehlender Länge gehören ins Meer und nicht in die Pfanne! Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren im Verein und habe diesen Satz immer beherzigt. Was ich aber nie verstanden habe war die Tatsache, daß ich im Meer alles und zu jeder Jahreszeit mitnehmen durfte. Warum kann man in den Meeren nicht auch Schonzeiten einrichten (für alle). Wenn ich zuhause einen im Laich stehenden Fisch mitnehme, wird es für lange Zeit mein letzter Angelausflug gewesen sein. Das die Dänen und Schweden den ersten Schritt getan haben, finde ich grandios. Ich hoffe es bringt den erhofften Erfolg. Dein Nachtrag "kleines Gehirn, kleine Fische" trifft leider auf zu viele zu. Ich wünsche Euch allen dennoch frohe Weihnachten und ein gesundes neues Jahr.

Gruß quappenkalle


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*

@ quappenkalle
so wie es dir ergangen ist im laufe der jahre, ist es mir auch ergangen - die kapitalen fische sind fast verschwunden und man muss sie schon richtig suchen. Allen ist es so ergangen, wenn sie die wahrheit sagen und offene karten zeigen. Nicht die jungangler, die können sich kein bild machen, da sie nicht diese zeiten kennen, wie es mal war. Es ist traurig mit anzusehen. 
Nun kann ein angler, sich kein bild machen, wenn er in früheren zeiten ein oder zweimal im jahr mit dem verein eine kuttertour gemacht hat, diese fahrten kenne ich zugenüge, es war immer eine lustige fahrt, die ersten waren am kamener kreuz schon besoffen - auf dem schiff wurde geangelt und gesoffen und einer hat dann den meerespokal geholt, weil er die meisten kg hatte. 12 haben was gelandet, 10 sind leer ausgegangen und 5 waren besoffen oder vom seegang gezeichnet und fanden es einfach geil oder grausam. 

Ich suche mal etwas raus, wo die fischgrößen angegeben werden, wie sie sich verändert haben - sie werden immer kleiner, d.h. sie können sich gar nicht richtig entwickeln, dann sind sie schon im netzt oder werden tot über bord geworfen.
Der dorhai bestand wird immer kleiner und vom preis immer teurer, für die, die es nicht wissen, aus den bauchlappen des dornhais macht man die leckeren schillerlocken - man gab ihnen den namen, da sie sich beim räuchern etwas drehen und als haihappen hätte man sie in früheren jahren nicht verkaufen können - da es ja "menschenfressser" sind.
Seit etwa drei jahren möchte ich gerne einen dornhai haben der eine größe von 1,30 hat, da ich mal einen in den 80iger jahren geangelt habe in diesen maßen. Ich wollte ihn präparieren, jedoch hat man bei mir eingebrochen und als ich aus dem ausland zurück kam, war nur noch matsche in der gefrierbox.
Alle händler, die diese fische in hvide sande sande kaufen, wissen es, dass der größte mir gehört - es ist keiner in dieser größe mehr da, sie sind gerade mal 1 m gross. Nun kann ich nicht sagen in welchen mengen sie gefangen werden, ich müsste nachschauen, jedoch sind es zig schiffe voll in der zeit gewesen, denn ein händler hat hier ein kühlhaus, das liegt voll mit dornhai, da waren welche bei, die kann er ganz als schillerlocke verkaufen. Da frage ich mich, dass kann doch nicht wahr sein, zig tonnen wurden in der zwischenzeit gefangen und keiner ist dabei, wie ich als kleiner einzelkämpfer am haken hatte - da muss doch etwas falsch laufen.

Kaum ein angler kann sich ein bild machen, was alles so läuft oder gelaufen ist - die gewässer der tükei, kenne ich wie meine westentasche - da haben wir in den 60iger jahren die zackenbarsche unter wasser studiert - sie waren ab drei meter tiefe anzutreffen - tausende habe ich gesehen. Heute ist es in marmaris eine sensation, weil eine tauchbasis in 20 m tiefe einen zackenbarsch als "highlight" den touristen zeigen kann. Alles ist dort mit dynamit vernichtet worden. 

Die makrelen sind ja auch leckere fische, die reichlich von den fischern gefangen werden - ihre schwärme sind kilometer lang und das netz ist voll sowie ihr schiff. selbst die sind seit jahren nicht mehr so stark vertreten in hvide sande - nun sage ich auch immer, ja alles muss stimmen, wenn man sie als angler von land fangen will, aber sie sind nicht mehr in den stückzahlen da, obwohl alles stimmt.

Ich frage mich nur, wann merkt der angler es bei den anderen schwarmfischen, den heringen sowie hornhechten, die noch in größen stückzahlen - wenigsten in diesem jahr -in hvide sande vertreten waren. 

Trotzdem macht die angelei noch spass und man muss sich heute etwas mehr mit den fischen befassen - sonst klappt das nicht, wie man es sich vorstellt. 

Das mit den laichzeiten, was du erwähnt hast, da hat man sich früher gar keine gedanken drüber gemacht, bei einer vereinsfahrt, da kaum einer wusste wann der dorsch laicht - man kannte gerade die schonzeit der forelle.
Heute kennt es fast jeder - trotzdem wollen welche diese dicken am haken haben - er muss richtig dick sein und er wächst noch wenn er schon tot ist, wenigstens beim erzählen.
Viele grüße aus dem land wo der laichdorsch geschützt ist


----------



## h1719 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsch ab 2009 im Kattegat und Öresund geschützt*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Dänemark und Schweden haben sich darauf geeinigt, die Fischerei auf Dorsch in den Laichgebieten im Kattegat und nördlichen Öresund zum Teil ganzjährig und lokal zumindest zeitweise zu verbieten, bzw erheblich einzuschränken.
> 
> ...


Dazu muß man sagen, dass die Schleppnetzfischerei schon immer im Öresund verboten ist. Dort darf nur mit Stellnetzen u.Angelleinen gefischt werden. Der Dorschbestand ist dort aber auch jedes Jahr kleiner geworden. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich jades Jahr einmal zwischen Januar u.März dort zum angeln war.


----------

